# norton ghost 12 installation error "E1AD3212"



## ayushman9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I recently purchased Norton ghost 12 from a vendor  .However installing it gave a number of runtime error . Even explorer.exe became corrupted as whenever i right clicked any rar,zip or any file it experienced a runtime error and restart . An attempt to start it manually by   going to installation folder gave privelage error .What should i do .

i have attached both the privilege error and runtime error screen shot .The runtime error occur in "security configuration tools " and " recovery point browser" too.

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.7bf0cec4d2.jpg


----------



## hansraj (May 14, 2008)

friend did u r problem get solved or not coz i am too facing the same prob so if u r prob is solved then i need u r help.


----------

